# Stock radio power issues..Can anyone figure out the problem?



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi all,
First of all, Here is my setup:
2004 Sentra SE-R Spec V
Stock Radio
RF Converter
RockfordFsgt Amp
Alpine E12

Scenario:
Last Saturday, I was listening to my radio and my sub stopped playing. I go to the trunk and see that my remote wire is off. I put back the remote wire and as im placing it back on the pin, my radio turns off inside the car.

Troubleshooting:
I check the Audio and Amp fuse under the hood; not blown. I check the fuses under the dash; none blown.
The CD Eject button works and lights on the radio work.
The 12V plug under the radio works but the one by the emergency brake does not.

Does anyone have any ideas as to what is causing my radio to not function?


----------



## twinturbonissan19 (Nov 25, 2005)

same thing happened to me check your ground.Thats what my problem was maybe it will help you.I had to run a better ground and it fixet the problem


----------

